# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Theorie zur "anderen" Rey aus dem aktuellen Trailer



## Darkmoon76 (26. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Theorie zur "anderen" Rey aus dem aktuellen Trailer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Theorie zur "anderen" Rey aus dem aktuellen Trailer*


----------



## Cap1701D (26. August 2019)

Hi,hi, hi - wie sich das Doppellichtschwert umklappt, hi, hi, hi. Ich wusste es, JarJarBings war nur der Anfang. ROFL. In Episode 10 bis 12 haben wir dann ein Crossover mit den Marvel Superhelden.


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2019)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Hi,hi, hi - wie sich das Doppellichtschwert umklappt, hi, hi, hi. Ich wusste es, JarJarBings war nur der Anfang. ROFL. In Episode 10 bis 12 haben wir dann ein Crossover mit den Marvel Superhelden.



Hast du was geraucht oder andere Illegale Substanzen genommen?
Mal ernsthaft, sonst kennt man das nur von Kiffern dass die sich über sowas beömmeln


----------



## Siriuz (27. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Hast du was geraucht oder andere Illegale Substanzen genommen?
> Mal ernsthaft, sonst kennt man das nur von Kiffern dass die sich über sowas beömmeln



Würde dich gerne mal treffen!


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Würde dich gerne mal treffen!



Ah ja?
und dann?
Schreibs nur alles auf oder traust dich nicht?

Ansonsten, wenn man solch Banale Dinge für unglaublich Lustig hält und kein Hater ist und zwanghaft irgendwas sucht dass er schlecht finden will, muss man doch was genommen haben


----------



## LostViking (27. August 2019)

Alle reden über Rey, aber was ist mit meinem Knaben C-3PO und seinen roten Augen?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. August 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Alle reden über Rey, aber was ist mit meinem Knaben C-3PO und seinen roten Augen?


Leuchtmittelwechsel weil es cooler aussieht ? 
Er hat seine feminine Seite entdeckt und wollte einen Stilwechsel ? (wobei, viel geredet hat er ja schon immer )
Oder jemand hat seine RGB App gehackt ?


----------



## OriginalOrigin (27. August 2019)

Also nur eine Vision würde ich schon recht langweilig finden.


----------



## Frullo (27. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wenn man solch Banale Dinge für unglaublich Lustig hält und kein Hater ist und zwanghaft irgendwas sucht dass er schlecht finden will, muss man doch was genommen haben



Nein, muss man nicht: Klapplichtschwerter darf man lächerlich finden, und man darf sich darüber lustig machen - auch wenn Dir das nicht gefällt. Jemandem dafür zu unterstellen, er oder sie habe Drogen genommen ist überaus aggressiv und macht nur einen zum Hater: Dich.


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2019)

Mal schauen was das mit Rey wird. Die Idee mit dem Klon finde ich gar nicht so abwegig. Daß Rey auf einmal die Seiten wechselt glaube ich weniger.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. August 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß Rey auf einmal die Seiten wechselt glaube ich weniger.



Das kann man denk ich ausschließen, das würde sonst niemals im Teaser landen, das wäre wie wenn man damals im Trailer zu Episode V das Zitat "Luke, ich bin dein Vater" gespoilert hätte. Halte ich daher für ausgeschlossen und ich tippe auf Dagobah-Höhle-ähnliche Illussion von Rey oder von Kylo



Frullo schrieb:


> Nein, muss man nicht: Klapplichtschwerter darf man lächerlich finden, und man darf sich darüber lustig machen



Das Klapplichtschwert ist schon lange Kanon, mindestens seit Clone Wars wo General Krell ebenfalls welche hatte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2019)

wer weiß, vielleicht ist es auch keine Vision die Rey hat sondern Kylo
gibt eh Thesesn das der Imperator Visionen aussenden kann


----------



## Frullo (27. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das Klapplichtschwert ist schon lange Kanon, mindestens seit Clone Wars wo General Krell ebenfalls welche hatte



Es geht nicht darum, ob es Kanon ist oder nicht (habe nie behauptet, es sei es nicht, btw...): Es geht darum, dass man sich darüber lustig machen darf. Ich meine, ich finde ja schon Kylos Lichtschwert grenzwertig, da es mit seinen Seitenstrahlen die Selbstverletzungsgefahr meines Erachtens drastisch erhöht...

Und es geht darum, dass gewisse Unterstellungen unterhalb der Gürtellinie sind - selbst dann, wenn man permanent gegen das Trashing der eigenen Lieblings-Fantasiewelt anrennt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob es Kanon ist oder nicht (habe nie behauptet, es sei es nicht, btw...): Es geht darum, dass man sich darüber lustig machen darf. Ich meine, ich finde ja schon Kylos Lichtschwert grenzwertig, da es mit seinen Seitenstrahlen die Selbstverletzungsgefahr meines Erachtens drastisch erhöht...



Für Episode 10 bekommt Kylo auch ein Upgrade 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal schauen was das mit Rey wird. Die Idee mit dem Klon finde ich gar nicht so abwegig. Daß Rey auf einmal die Seiten wechselt glaube ich weniger.



Vermutung ist, das ist Reys Mutter, die ein Sith ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. August 2019)

das Gewand von Kylo und Rey sieht sehr ähnlich aus, vorallem der Gürtel ist fast identisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (27. August 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Für Episode 10 bekommt Kylo auch ein Upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ein Teil hätte ich gerne im Sommer - etwas engmaschiger um es als Fliegenklatsche benutzen zu können.  Schade ist nur, dass dabei die Möbel kaputtgehen würden 

Frage: Kann man die "Intensität" des Lichtschwertes regulieren? So wie einen Phaser? Dann wäre das mit der Fliegenklatsche doch noch möglich!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man die "Intensität" des Lichtschwertes regulieren? So wie einen Phaser? Dann wäre das mit der Fliegenklatsche doch noch möglich!


Ich hab mal ein spanisch/portugiesisches Fan/Verarsche Vid gesehen, da hat einer eins bestellt mit massig Features bezüglich Farbe, Form, Stärke und Stehvermögen 
Dummerweise finde ich das nicht mehr wieder !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke für das Loopvid,
je häufiger ich das Klappschwert sehe, umso alberner wird das.
Ganz ohne Drogenzufuhr !


----------



## Siriuz (27. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ah ja?
> und dann?
> Schreibs nur alles auf oder traust dich nicht?
> 
> Ansonsten, wenn man solch Banale Dinge für unglaublich Lustig hält und kein Hater ist und zwanghaft irgendwas sucht dass er schlecht finden will, muss man doch was genommen haben



Würde dich gerne mal kräftig tätscheln! Da bin ich ganz ehrlich. Und ich würde gerne wissen, was du für ein Mensch bist. Mittlerweile es ist es ziemlich auffällig, wo es bei dir hängt und wo die Probleme her kommen!


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2019)

gut, du drohst also anderen Menschen also gewalt an und behauptest dass die nicht ganz richtig sind ...

Kann den mal nicht einer Bannen?


----------



## MrFob (27. August 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Für Episode 10 bekommt Kylo auch ein Upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Kylo ein Upgrade bekommt, dann aber auch Rey:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXT38i7-RN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Siriuz (27. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> gut, du drohst also anderen Menschen also gewalt an und behauptest dass die nicht ganz richtig sind ...
> 
> Kann den mal nicht einer Bannen?



Habe ich doch gar nicht. Ich sagte tätscheln. Verbreite doch keine Lügen, Mister!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Habe ich doch gar nicht. Ich sagte tätscheln. Verbreite doch keine Lügen, Mister!


Aber aber !


> tät·scheln
> /ˈtɛt͜ʃl̩n,tä́tscheln/
> schwaches Verb
> 
> ...


Da steht eindeutig *schlagen*, also ist das so , in Ensiras Welt zumindest.


----------



## Frullo (28. August 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wenn Kylo ein Upgrade bekommt, dann aber auch Rey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre dann definitiv ein Schweizer Armeelichtschwert!


----------



## Frullo (28. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> gut, du drohst also anderen Menschen also gewalt an und behauptest dass die nicht ganz richtig sind ...
> 
> Kann den mal nicht einer Bannen?



Sprachverständnis: Ungenügend. Hinsetzen!


----------



## Wubaron (28. August 2019)

Hier gehts ja zu wie im Sommerhaus der Stars.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber aber !
> 
> Da steht eindeutig *schlagen*, also ist das so , in Ensiras Welt zumindest.



ja, genau

für wie dumm haltet ihr einen?  jetzt also auch noch Menschen verhöhen die man bedroht weil ihr glaubt dass die zu doof sind zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen?
Als ob das nicht die gleiche Masche ist wie die Alternative für Dumme mit ihren Satirischen Beiträgen macht, natürlich, alles nur Humoristisch


----------



## Rdrk710 (28. August 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja zu wie im Sommerhaus der Stars.



Aber das ist doch das interessanteste an Star Wars Threads 

Immer wenn ein neuer aufploppt schaue ich aus wie den Avatar und warte darauf, dass es aufdreht


----------



## Siriuz (28. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, genau
> 
> für wie dumm haltet ihr einen?  jetzt also auch noch Menschen verhöhen die man bedroht weil ihr glaubt dass die zu doof sind zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen?
> Als ob das nicht die gleiche Masche ist wie die Alternative für Dumme mit ihren Satirischen Beiträgen macht, natürlich, alles nur Humoristisch



Böhmermann, bist du es?


----------



## Frullo (28. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen



Ja, das tust Du gerne: Etwas irgendwo hineininterpretieren, wo vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht, etwas "mehr" drin ist, als das was da steht... Schon mal was vom Prinzip "in dubio pro reo" gehört? Daher wäre es eventuell von Vorteil, zuerst zu ermitteln, was denn genau gemeint ist, bevor man nach dem Bannhammer schreit...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> für wie dumm haltet ihr einen?  jetzt also auch noch Menschen verhöhen


Ich gestehe, ich bin hier schuldig !
Aber das Dumm kam da nicht vor !



Enisra schrieb:


> die man bedroht


Tätscheln ist keine Drohung sondern im ungünstigsten ein satirisches Zustimmen für eine nahezu unbedeutende Aktion


Enisra schrieb:


> weil ihr glaubt dass die zu doof sind zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen?


Den Schuh ziehst Du dir an, ich hätte als leicht satirische Zustimmung gewertet.
So wie man z.B. Hunde für Kleinigkeiten belohnt, was kein Leckerli wert ist.
Wobei ich jetzt nicht unterstellen will, das Du mit Selbigen zu vergleichen  wärst, bevor Du dir da wieder einen Schuh anziehst der nicht passt.


----------

